# A winter route to Spain/Portugal



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Anybody planning a trip to Spain/Portugal for the winter might find this info useful.

We hope to leave home by mid January at the latest and travel down the
West coast of France and then, San Sebastian, Irurtzun, Vitoria, Burgos, Madrid, Granada & Malaga.

There are numerous places to stay en-route (wild) here are a couple:-
Ste.-Maure-de-Touraine (south of Tours) Aire de Repos in village well
signed from N10 and on the A63 Bayonne Service Area Labenne East & West.
Good night stop marked area for Motorhomes/Caravans which trucks are unable to get into.

In the winter in Spain on this route most restaurants and garages will allow you to park overnight if you use their services.

I would suggest you use the Peage (A63) from Bayonne to San Sebastian as the coast road (N10) gets very busy and goes through all the towns.

By taking the A15 from San Sebastian you can avoid the Col. de Etxegarate.

The motorway AP8 from San Sebastian to Bilbao gets very busy at times.

We've done this trip about six times in the winter. The weather ranged
from very cold to relatively pleasant.

We've never been snowbound (yet). The Spanish are on the ball with
their snow clearing. The ploughs are out along the Autovia long before
the snow starts to fall. Two places where you could have problems. The
first at the Puerto de Somosierre (Alt.1440metres) between Burgos and
Madrid. One winter we went over the Pass behind a snow plough.

Snow chains are compulsory over the pass after a snow fall.

The other place you could get delayed is through the Gorges south of
Valdepenas. This is a spectacular road, good scenery. Some truck drivers
treat it like a grand Prix circuit. It's a dual carriageway but the road
twists and bends. (The first time we went that way we thought it was
dangerous. Now we find it exciting).

It can get a bit hairy around Granada when there's snow about.

There are plenty of night stops as far as Valdepenas after that they
are few and far between.

If you want a camp site in the area I can recommend Camping Despenaperros at Santa Elena. Leave A4/N1V E5 at KM 257 enter the village and follow the camping signs. If you arrive in the dark be careful
as you enter the site as the entrance is offset to the road. The gate is
wide enough but you will need to take care.

This info was put together about five years ago. I've amended where I can, the road numbers can't be relied on as the Spanish are changing the road numbering system. It might be safer using the E road numbers at
http://tinyurl.com/ydph6z

Safe travelling

Don


----------



## 89017 (May 11, 2005)

Thanks for that Don,
We used this route in 2004 but because of an 'incident' near Madrid we would feel more comfortable knowing we had a secure site booked fairly near, either just north or just south of the city.
Would this be Valdepenas that you mentioned?
Can vouch for the snow around Burgos. We travelled late December and luckily we were just ahead of the snow. The next day we saw reports of many people stuck in cars and trucks overnight and into the next day - we always carry snow chains for the motorhome and for the Smart car on the trailer.
Bob


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

biggermac said:


> Thanks for that Don,
> We used this route in 2004 but because of an 'incident' near Madrid we would feel more comfortable knowing we had a secure site booked fairly near, either just north or just south of the city.
> Would this be Valdepenas that you mentioned?
> Can vouch for the snow around Burgos. We travelled late December and luckily we were just ahead of the snow. The next day we saw reports of many people stuck in cars and trucks overnight and into the next day - we always carry snow chains for the motorhome and for the Smart car on the trailer.
> Bob


Bob,

There's a good night stop at La Cabrera, about 60kms north of Madrid on the A1/N1 
HERE

Camping Despenaperros at Santa Elena is about 160 miles south of Madrid on the A4/N1V.

Regards

Don


----------



## C7KEN (May 27, 2005)

Hi Don I just overlaid this route into memory map so I can give it a go next time we go to visit my brother in law in bordeaux, we have never repeated a route always prefer to see somewhere new


----------



## Enodreven (Aug 29, 2005)

Hi,
I know it hasn't been mentioned but i noticed in the CC November Mag that they are reporting that Camping Soto del Castillo in Aranjuez near Madrid is closed and apparently it was a popular overnight halt

Just thought i would mention it??


----------

